# Enduro bumper



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

I am about to attach my enduro bumper back onto my '68 goat and I was wondering if there is any type of rubber seal that goes between the bumper and the fenders to prevent it from rubbing. What did they do at the factory when they came off the line?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

None on my 68 when I took it off.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

There is nothing separating the Endur*a* bumper from your front fenders. They do not attach to the fenders in any way either.

And yes, aligning them is a PITA. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Take it slow alignment / fittment is a biotch on the 68-69...you will love the look when it is complete ESPECIALLY if you have hide-a-ways arty:


----------



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You want to have about an 1/8" gap between the fender and the endura and you will want the car on the ground. Tighten the living crap out of those bolts because when you jack up the car the bumper moves around if you don't have it super tight. Mine came from the body shop with a great fit, first time I jacked it up, the bumper moved forward about a 1/8", now I have a 1/4" gap.


----------

